# bear videos!



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a link to some bears I videoed for the last 14 days. Sorry for the link I just didn't want to post the story again. you need to read the whole post because I posted several links of some incredible bears.
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... /3268.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bear there.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice bears, wanna share the unit? :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool, those island bears are big and fun to chase around!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice, glad there are in Canada or I would feel bad. I have a tag this year and dispite all the hiking and tracking and advise from others. I still haven't found a bear yet. One more weekend though.
But those are some nice looking bears.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

mike what unit do you have


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Manti North


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry mike if you had the Nebo hunt id have a bear for ya.


----------

